# Home made CA accelerator spray with a perfume atomizer?



## patmurris

I have yet to start using CA accelerator to speed up medium CA curing and for what i understand, it boils down to acetone and a sprayer... Then would it work using plain acetone and a perfume atomizer?

Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## theidlemind

Acetone dissolves CA for me. 
Maybe diluted it is an accelerator?
Give it a shot and let us know.


----------



## snyiper

Perhaps alcohol and distilled water in the atomizer?


----------



## patmurris

Someone recently mentioned it's accelerator can contains mainly acetone... maybe i didn't understand right?

MesquiteMan:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showpost.php?p=1322879&postcount=9


----------



## Monty

I have tried straight acetone and it did not work. Even though acetone may be the main ingredient, there is still something else in the "mix".


----------



## gwilki

I believe that you'll find that the compound in accelerators that does the accelerating is aromatic amine. The aerosol sprays use acetone as the carrier. The pump use alcohol. (This is from the labels on my can and pump sprayer. YMMV)

I use acetone to clean up spill of CA and to clean my hands. I don't think it would work all by itself as an accelerator.


----------



## Texatdurango

This subject of "finding a substitute for accelerator" keeps popping up over and over and I just don't understand why.

I realize that the readily available CA accelerator isn't the cheapest stuff in the world but then again neither is a gallon can of acetone or for that matter the CA glue itself!

But if you figure the pennies it cost to do a CA finish on a pen, it really isn't of any concequence. Now that I'm thinking about it, I probably spend as much or more on sandpaper per pen than on CA!

I'm all for stretching a dollar but there are some things that I just accept and don't include on my "things to worry about" list.


----------



## G1Pens

Texatdurango said:


> This subject of "finding a substitute for accelerator" keeps popping up over and over and I just don't understand why.
> 
> I realize that the readily available CA accelerator isn't the cheapest stuff in the world but then again neither is a gallon can of acetone or for that matter the CA glue itself!
> 
> But if you figure the pennies it cost to do a CA finish on a pen, it really isn't of any concequence. Now that I'm thinking about it, I probably spend as much or more on sandpaper per pen than on CA!
> 
> I'm all for stretching a dollar but there are some things that I just accept and don't include on my "things to worry about" list.


 

++1


----------



## seamus7227

G1Pens said:


> Texatdurango said:
> 
> 
> 
> This subject of "finding a substitute for accelerator" keeps popping up over and over and I just don't understand why.
> 
> I realize that the readily available CA accelerator isn't the cheapest stuff in the world but then again neither is a gallon can of acetone or for that matter the CA glue itself!
> 
> But if you figure the pennies it cost to do a CA finish on a pen, it really isn't of any concequence. Now that I'm thinking about it, I probably spend as much or more on sandpaper per pen than on CA!
> 
> I'm all for stretching a dollar but there are some things that I just accept and don't include on my "things to worry about" list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ++1
Click to expand...

 
+++1


----------



## Monty

gwilki said:


> ...The aerosol sprays use acetone as the carrier. The pump use alcohol. (This is from the labels on my can and pump sprayer. YMMV)


Not true of all pump accelerators. You will need to read the MSDS of the accelerator you are using.


----------



## glycerine

Texatdurango said:


> This subject of "finding a substitute for accelerator" keeps popping up over and over and I just don't understand why.
> 
> I realize that the readily available CA accelerator isn't the cheapest stuff in the world but then again neither is a gallon can of acetone or for that matter the CA glue itself!
> 
> But if you figure the pennies it cost to do a CA finish on a pen, it really isn't of any concequence. Now that I'm thinking about it, I probably spend as much or more on sandpaper per pen than on CA!
> 
> I'm all for stretching a dollar but there are some things that I just accept and don't include on my "things to worry about" list.


 
Oh, give the guy a break.  I can also buy a car for pretty cheap, but man I sure would like to build a "kit" car one of these days... :biggrin:  Some people just like to make their own stuff.


----------



## wouldentu2?

Using a pump to apply accelerator is extremely wasteful, It is much cheaper to wipe it on.


----------



## snyiper

wouldentu2? said:


> Using a pump to apply accelerator is extremely wasteful, It is much cheaper to wipe it on.


 
Really wipe it on? I have never tried that unless you are refering to BLO.


----------



## pianomanpj

Texatdurango said:


> This subject of "finding a substitute for accelerator" keeps popping up over and over and I just don't understand why.
> 
> I realize that the readily available CA accelerator isn't the cheapest stuff in the world but then again neither is a gallon can of acetone or for that matter the CA glue itself!
> 
> But if you figure the pennies it cost to do a CA finish on a pen, it really isn't of any concequence. Now that I'm thinking about it, I probably spend as much or more on sandpaper per pen than on CA!
> 
> I'm all for stretching a dollar but there are some things that I just accept and don't include on my "things to worry about" list.



Yet another +++1!! I buy accelerator in volume so the price per ounce drops considerably. Same with CA.


----------



## bitshird

I bought one of the refillable pressurized spray bottles from Woodenwonders, (Mannie) but I also like my El Cheapo Air brush, it gives finer spray. The refillable is nice , just put some accelerator in, air up the can, it has a Schrader valve same as a tire and spray away. the pump sprays are too coarse of a spray. and wiping accelerator on sounds like a recipe for a massive screw up!!IMHO


----------



## patmurris

Texatdurango said:


> This subject of "finding a substitute for accelerator" keeps popping up over and over and I just don't understand why.


I'm sorry i have to say that, but because you don't understand why someone is doing this or that doesn't mean it's unfounded or frivolous. If you have nothing else to say, maybe you could start by asking why and then maybe you'll have a chance to understand something you didn't.

Useful comments and ideas are welcome. 

Thanks


----------



## Texatdurango

patmurris said:


> Texatdurango said:
> 
> 
> 
> This subject of "finding a substitute for accelerator" keeps popping up over and over and I just don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry i have to say that, but because you don't understand why someone is doing this or that doesn't mean it's unfounded or frivolous. If you have nothing else to say, maybe you could start by asking why and then maybe you'll have a chance to understand something you didn't.
> 
> Useful comments and ideas are welcome.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

 
_unfounded or frivolous_, Are you sure we're talking about my post or are you possibly reading something into my post that's not there?

RELAX this isn't the end of the world, I wasn't taking a shot at you as I mentioned_..."__keeps popping up over and over",_ so your not the first to try to find a substitute for accelerator and won't be the last_._  This implies that this topic comes up ever so often and I always ask why.

And as far as me asking why, I thought when I said......._ "I just don't understand why",_ that someone could explain why.  

I didn't say a thing about being unfounded or frivolous, those are your words, actually I *was* looking for an answer, perhaps one you can answer..... Why not just use plain ole CA accelerator?  Is there a huge price difference or are you allergic to accelerator or have a friend who can get you acetone at cost or what, I'm really curious or I wouldn't have posted.

The way I see it, don't end a post with...."_Any Thoughts"_ unless of course you want to hear a few!


----------



## wouldentu2?

To apply accelerator by wiping on,
I take a 1x2 inch piece of "rag in a box" and place it in a upside down jar lid and spritz it twice so it is soaked.

After applying the ca I let the lathe spin about 10 seconds and take the  accelerator rag and lightly touch the blank from one end to the other and then go back over it holding the rag snugly against the blank tightly. Maybe the fumes from the rag help set up the CA but I rarely ever have the CA grab the rag.
Wipe the blank with a dry cloth used only for drying the accelerator still on the blank and go back to applying the next coat of CA. 

This takes less time to do than to read this.

I probably do 10 coats before spraying the rag again.

Within a few minutes I have 5 coats on the pen and cured.


----------



## patmurris

@Texatdurango: Oh well... i guess i misread your post as a statement rather then a question... and i overreacted. Sorry for the fuss.

I don't have a very good reason though... CA accelerator is not a very common item over here, and not cheap with that, although it does not cost that much either.

The thing is i see a lot many products that claim to be specially formulated for this or that, with a cool name, nice packaging, advertising and sale pitch... when in fact they are just hipped up old recipes with a much higher price tag. Our homes are full of such products when in fact we could do with a few basic stuff that would cost much less and produce less garbage too... 

So when i sort of heard that CA accelerator is mainly acetone, i wondered if it could be possible to just use plain acetone and a perfume atomizer and be done with it, hence this thread.

Anyway, acetone is a solvent and it doesn't sound like it would work.


----------



## Texatdurango

No, it's me who is sorry, I didn't need to jump in the way I did.  I need to learn never to log on when I'm having a bad day!

There is another current thread about using steam from a tea kettle to cure the CA, that might be worth looking into and a few years ago there was a lot of talk about cigarette smoke blown on the blank while applying the CA worked but I didn't feel like taking up smoking just to find out.


----------



## alphageek

Texatdurango said:


> No, it's me who is sorry, I didn't need to jump in the way I did.  I need to learn never to log on when I'm having a bad day!
> 
> There is another current thread about using steam from a tea kettle to cure the CA, that might be worth looking into and a few years ago there was a lot of talk about cigarette smoke blown on the blank while applying the CA worked but I didn't feel like taking up smoking just to find out.



George, I'll agree with you on that one.   I never got the smoking idea - YUCK.  (even if it did come from Eagle)

Back on the topic - for me its not the price of the accelerator itself. (But the OP followup does a good point about certain products being overpriced when a simpler, cheaper option could be out there).

For me the real issue is a good, reasonable cost application method.   The pumps are too inconsistent for me.  I liked the aerosol, but it is definitely pricier so cost does come into play there.    I had considered a refillable spray can, but I might try bitshirds idea of a cheap airbrush first (I think I even have one buried somewhere).


----------



## robutacion

Pat, 

I understand where you're coming from and the mentality behind your observations about the commercialization and overpricing of most stuff, and you are absolutely right, we all pay a lot of money for stuff that is sold to us under false advertising and info, however I can also understand perfectly George's comment/observation and I quite honestly, didn't seen it as a direct criticism but rather, a common reaction, an older member (not related to age) may respond to an issue that he/she may have responded/replied, time and time again...!:wink:

You will be able to understand this, a little better, in a couple of years from now, if you stick around...!:wink::biggrin:

Now, in relation to accelerator use, the issue is no different than many other issues associated to the CA type finish.  Everyone has a different opinion and experiences about it, and in fact, I get god smacked when I hear certain things, such as wiping the accelerator on the CA, when this seem to "defeat" the purpose of the accelerator, as an quick drying agent in between a finish type that is done with multiple applications/coats, in a very fast sequence, the accelerator would be unnecessary, after the CA surface has dried, well, this is how I see it, anyway...!:wink: 

We have the BLO's and non-BLO's, the couple of coats to a couple of dozen coats, the use of accelerator, non-use of accelerator, etc., etc., etc...! and that is all fine, as we all like different things and have different ways to achieve results and the CA application is probably one of the best examples I ever seen of this.

I had my own issues when deciding to use the "factory" accelerator, all due to the ridiculous price (over $30 with freight) of the spray cans, and the less satisfactory spray plastic bottles on sale at high prices also.  Looking at the number of pens one can finish with the aerosol can, particularly if you use it in between each coat and apply more than 10 coats, the can doesn't last long.

The perfume type bottles are hit and miss to get the ones that don't seize-up/react/melt/stop working due to the accelerator properties, which are in fact a lot more that pure acetone.  I did search and attempted to address these 2 issues as I wanted to use accelerator on my CA finishes so, and after a lot of time, wasted accelerator and stuffed-up finishes, I come to the conclusion that, one can not beat the accelerator and atomizer's Monty offers to all of us, regardless of where you are in the world.

You can play with different perfume bottles and I can guarantee that, if you find some that don't react (valve) to the accelerator) they won't last long, which you may find OK, if the raw accelerator is sold at prices as affordable as Monty's.  Being in Australia, I have certain limitation on the way some of these type materials are allowed into the country, and believe it or not, and as much as I would like to buy the accelerator in the 1 gallon drums, or even in the 18oz bottles if available, the gallon drums are not allowed but, and as I've done on my recent order, I got a medium box filled with 8oz bottles (16 I think) and that is the same liquid volume but, it was OK that way...!

I have also experience the felling of getting the right atomizer with the wrong valve comparable to the accelerator (not Monty's fault), and at first I got frustrated with "atomizers" but when, informed that I may have purchase the atomizer (other business in the USA, before Monty decided to sell them), with the incorrect valve system/material for the use with accelerator, and supplied with the correct valve replacement, the atomizer have then became, what I envisaged it would be/do, in the fist place.

There is obviously and extra cost on using accelerator, that to me, is quite acceptable and reasonable for the results I want and get but, using the bulk volumes offered by Monty, for the prices he sells it for, the atomizer cost/investment is in no time absorbed within, and no longer and "expensive" step to use in the CA type finish, in my view...!:wink::smile-big:

Cheers
George


----------



## JRay8

i dont know but my accelerator smells like rubbing alcohol.


----------

